# New Kingsley Artisan Custom Valve OD/Fuzz pedal



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I've just watched 





another amazing pedal from Simon


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bigboki said:


> I've just watched
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tone, shmone.

What a killer player.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kidding. The tone's amazing too.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Amazing player. At least half of the tones sound bad to me though.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

One more video this time with 335


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

Amazing tone!!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

And here is explanation about the pedal as well as sounds with LP


----------

